# Knoxville Tennessee



## rapnek74

Looking for trainer in or around Knoxville, Tennessee. Prefer the Northern side. Looking for basic and possilby some higher levels. Pup is now 16 weeks old. Thanks for the help, Kenny.


----------



## Jazy's mom

The only training facilities that I would recommend around Knoxville are Command Performance in Farragut on the West side of Knoxville and Meadowbrooke Kennels on the east side. http://www.mbkennel.com/

Not that the others are bad (well some are) but I just don't know enough about them to recommend them.

Are you moving to Knoxville or looking for someone else?


----------



## rapnek74

I am moving to Knoxville the middle of June.... Well it's in the Powell community but we have a Knoxville address. I don't know a lot about the area so I would rather it be on the Northern side of Knoxville or Clinton/Oak Ridge area. My sister lives in Clinton.

Also need to find a good vet up there. I saw plenty of offices this past weekend... they were everywhere I looked.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Oh there is a training facility out in Oak Ridge that I think is pretty good. I also know a GREAT vet in that area. The vet's name is Dr. Skinner. I need to look up the name of the vet clinic, but I am pretty sure it is in Powell. He use to be my vet, but he changed vet clinics to be closer to home. I have thought about changing there even though it would be 10-15 minutes from my house and my current vet is just a mile away. I will look up the info and get back to you later. 

Let me know when you get settled in. I would be happy to show you around. Plus, it is alwasy great to know another GSD owner in the area.


----------



## rapnek74

Thanks for the information. If everything works out well we will be there for good after June 15th. I will send you a message. We heard there is a dog park somewhere near out home. We are renting a town house for the time being. Kenny


----------



## Jazy's mom

Dr Skinner practices at Beaverbrooke Animal Hospital on E Emory Road in Powell. If you go there please tell him that Amy (Jasmine's Mom) sent you. He will know who I am.

There are two dog parks in Knoxville that I know of. There is Petsafe Village (privately run) which is over in West Knoxville off of Lovell Road. It is probably a 20 minute drive from Powell. Then there is Victor Ash Park. This is a city park that has a fenced off area specifically for dogs. This is the one that is probably closer to Powell.

I have been to both. The Petsafe Village park has a pond and fountain area that the dogs can play in. The Vistor Ash park has a doggy water fountain where they can get water to drink and it has some agility equipment the dogs can play on.

Like any dog park, you just have to be aware of the type of people that bring their dogs there and if they are responsible pet owners.


----------



## rapnek74

I tried to send you a pm Jazy's mom but your pm box was full. Susie, Trauma and I went over to Victor Ash Park the other evening and had a great time... and a bath when we got him home. Thanks for the help and maybe can get together one evening with the GSDs at one of the parks.... I want to check out Petsafe Village before long. We may be heading that was this weekend if things go well. Trauma really had a great time at the park and he made friends with another 5 month old GSD there.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I know I need to get around to cleaning out my inbox. You can email me at [email protected] and I will send you my phone number.

Glad to hear that you had a great time at the dog park.


----------



## DiggerDog

Hi, does anyone know of a good trainer in the Maryville/Knoxville area for a puppy?


----------



## Smithie86

Tim Nichols is in the area. I will get his info for you.


----------

